# Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?



## °^°anatol°^° (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir gerne eine Feederrute kaufen, ich habe mir die hier ausgesucht! 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en/saenger-startec-tx-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

Wie findet ihr die Rute, ich will damit in der Weser angeln. Könnt ihr mir die empfehlen ? 

Bitte um schnelle Antwort|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## redfeed (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Ich denke für den Anfang :m 
besser als meine erste ist die Angel auf jeden fall


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Hallo!

Weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie die Frage gemeint ist:#c

1. Ist diese Rute gut als als Einsteigerrute?

2. Ist eine Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute?

Zu 1.:
Da ich die Rute nicht kenne, nur eine kurze Ferndiagnose:

Eines ist sofort klar:
Die Rute ist nicht gut!
:mDas läßt sich bei dem Preis klar ausschließen...

Das muß aber nicht heißen, daß sie nicht gut genug ist!

Wie die meisten ganz günstigen Ruten hat sie einen Glasfiber Blank:
:mDer ist zwar relativ schwer, aber sehr robust!
Gerade für Anfänger ist das kein Fehler.
Besonders, wenn das Werfen mit großen Gewichten noch geübt werden muß...

Wenn das Budget sehr knapp ist, wird´s die Rute sicher tun.
Aber Freude dran wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur so lange dran haben, bis Du mal eine etwas höherwertige Rute in der Hand hattest...

Aber viel ist bei dem Preis ja nicht kaputt...
Zum Aalfischen taugt sie sicher immer noch!

In der Preisklasse darfst Du nicht viel erwarten.
Ab 50€ dürfte schon etwas halbwegs vernünftiges drin sein.
Ich empfehle Dir, lieber noch ein bisschen was draufzulegen...

Aber als ich Schüler war, hätte ich sicher von so einer Rute geträumt...
Vor zwanzig Jahren war das (erschwingliche) Gerät noch nicht so weit entwickelt.
Aber auch damit hat man gefangen...

Zu 2.:
Für Anfänger sind Feederruten eine Ideallösung:

Sie sind einerseits zum feinen Friedfischangeln geeignet, andererseit haben sie genug Rückgrat, um sich damit auch mal mit kräftigeren Fischen anlegen zu können:
Ich verwende bei vielen Angelarten Feederruten.
Auf Aal, Zander und Rutte zum Beispiel. Karpfen sowieso!
Selbst Waller bis 1,15 konnte ich damit schon landen!

Deswegen würde ich jedem Anfänger, der erst mal eine Allroundrute sucht immer zu einer Feeder raten!

Petri Heil
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Das ist mit Sicherheit das richtige für den Anfang und das Gewicht ist auch noch ok. Die 3,90m wiegt ja laut Angaben 431gr.

Wenn man sich mal diese Brandungsrute anschaut die gerade mal 50gr. mehr wirft und deutlich mehr wiegt finde ich das Gewicht absolut in Ordnung. 

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_182/Byron-Nautic-Feeder.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=182&

Klar ist das nicht das Non Plus Ultra aber mit der Rute kann man eigentlich auf ziemlich viele Fischarten Fischen wenn man sich das WG-Spektrum betrachtet.

Auch zum Plattfischangeln an der Ostsee mit Sicherheit auch zu gebrauchen wenn man Anfänger ist.

Und hier im Süßwasser kann man mit der Rute wohl auf ziemlich viele Fischarten Fischen. Das Optimal WG der Rute wird wahrscheinlich so bei 120-130gr. liegen.

Ich würde Sie für den Anfang nehmen.

Grüße

David


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich jedem Anfänger, der erst mal eine Allroundrute sucht immer zu einer Feeder raten!




Also ich definitiv nicht!

Siehe hier(ab Post 5 lesen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233507

Wenn der TE allerdings explizit feedern will dann ist eine Feederrute natürlich angebracht.:m

|wavey:


----------



## LahnHunter (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Liegt natürlich im untersten Preisbereich (Qualität ???), aber heeeeeh wenn Du erst mal für kleines Geld antesten möchtest, kauf das Ding und wirf se mit Köder ins Wasser. Der Fisch da unten, weiß nicht wie teuer die Rute ist.

Wenn Dir feedern Spaß macht, kannst Dir für mehr Geld und auch für "viel mehr Geld" später andere Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Haken usw. kaufen.

*Gruß und schönes Wochenende |wavey:
*


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

@Professor Tinca:

Die Rute, die Du empfiehlst schaut ja, für das bisschen Geld, echt nicht schlecht aus!#6

Das ändert aber nix daran daß ein Anfänger mit einer Feederrute grundsätzlich erst mal gut bedient ist!

"Dein" Multitool ist sicher eine sehr universelle Rute für das leichtere fischen.

Mit einer Heavy Feeder hat man halt auch die Option auch mal auf was Größeres...
Damit kann man auch mal sein Glück mit Boilies versuchen, oder einen ordentlichen Köfi auf Hecht auslegen.

Das Multitool bietet mehre Spezialruten zum Friedfischangeln in einer.
Die Heavyfeeder läßt sich, außer zum Spinnfischen (oder gezielten Wallerangeln) für alles mißbrauchen.

Da auch Anfänger meistens mit zwei Ruten angeln, würde ich also gleich beide Ruten(typen) empfehlen!

:mDann ist (fast) jeder Bereich erst mal abgedeckt!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Die schreiben dort von " Glasfieberblank ". Ich vermute also reines Hohlglas oder Hohlglaskombiniert mit Kohle. Wird langsam sein, schwer isse ja schon.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also ich definitiv nicht!
> 
> Siehe hier(ab Post 5 lesen):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233507
> ...



Ja ich will nur damit feedern das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen :m


----------



## sam1000-0 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Kommt drauf an wie weit du als Anfänger bist.Wenn du noch nie eine Rute in der Hand gehabt hast,ist die Feederrute nicht geeignet.Die Spitzen können schnell brechen wenn du nicht werfen kannst mit höhere Gewichten.Ich würde dir eher eine Grundrute mit WG. von-50-100g empfehlen,Karpfenruten auch nicht schlecht.
Als ich das Werfen gelernt hab,hatte ich noch keine Rute und Rolle.Da hatte ich nur ein Weidenast mit selbstgemachte Ringe aus Draht, 2 Nägel,wo ich die Schnur aufgewickelt hab und mußte die Schnur abmachen um zu werfen.
Ist ja heutzutage für die Anfänger nicht mehr nötig also kann das Werfen leichter gelernt werden.
Ach ja,nimm am Anfang nicht so schwere Bleie.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Sorry Leute ich habe mich nicht so klar ausgedrückt. Ich kann schon feedern und habe schon ziemlich oft gefeedert:m und bin schon seid langem angler. Ich wollte mir jetzt nur eine richtige Feederrute kaufen, weil ich immer mit ner normalen Rute gefeedert habe. Mit dem werfen und so gibt es keine Probleme :q


----------



## LahnHunter (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Meine Hauptrute für den Rhein, Hauptstrom. 
Vielleicht zu stark für Dich, ist aber ein Top Teil !
*
Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial bis 280 WG, 4,35 m*
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...n/balzer-magna-maestro-barbe-spezial-280-rute

und diese hier war meine Erste, nutze ich heute als Zweitrute:
*Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder, bis 180 g WG, 4,20 m*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&clk_rvr_id=314880879133&customid=oesg&item=390347462862

Als "Einsteigerrute" machst mit der Sänger für 60,- € nix verkehrt. :m


----------



## Carp_Stalker (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

hi,

wenn du schon seit langem angler bist und gerne feederst, wäre die rute vllt doch ein fehlkauf!

kommt ganz darauf an, wie hoch dein budget ist! 
wie hier schon beschrieben wurde, könntest du dir ab 50 € aufwärts ne "relativ gute" Heavy Feeder  mit Kohlefaserblank holen.

interessant wären hier vor allem ältere modelle, die nur noch zu einem bruchteil des ursprünglichen Preises angeboten werden 
(musst du einfach mal ein bisschen googlen und die shops durchstöbern)

wenn das deine möglichkeiten überschreitet, hol dir die, die du vorgschlagen hast- sicher kann man auch damit den einen oder anderen guten Fisch an Land kriegen !


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> .Die Spitzen können schnell brechen wenn du nicht werfen kannst mit höhere Gewichten.


Bitte was?
Vielleicht wenn sich die Schnur drumwickelt, aber ansonsten sind die Spitzen eher 'unkaputtbar' - so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



> Zitat von *sam1000-0*
> 
> 
> _.Die Spitzen können schnell brechen wenn du nicht werfen kannst mit höhere Gewichten._



Und wenn schon! 
Klar ist es ärgerlich eine Feederspitze abzubrechen, aber die gibt es recht günstig nachzukaufen. (7,50€ ?)

Jürgen


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> Meine Hauptrute für den Rhein, Hauptstrom.
> Vielleicht zu stark für Dich, ist aber ein Top Teil !
> *
> Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial bis 280 WG, 4,35 m*
> ...




Klar die Ruten die du vorschlägst sind super !!!!!!! 
Aber der Preis |bigeyes|bigeyes

kann mir villeicht jemand eine Feederrute vorschlagen, die im Preis bis 40 Euro liegt ?? wäre echt nett!!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Hallo Anatol !

Das dürfte das richtige für dich sein, ist der Vorgänger der aktuellen, für den Preis wirst du definitiv nichts besseres finden, habe sie selbst gefischt und nie Probleme gehabt.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


tight lines
Tom


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Jaa die Rute finde ich auch top, ABER die gibt es leider nicht mehr !!!!!! ich wollte die in 3,60 haben und die ist leider ausverkauft :r:r:r sonst hätte ich die mir sofort geholt


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Vielleicht wenn sich die Schnur drumwickelt, aber ansonsten sind die Spitzen eher 'unkaputtbar' - so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


 
Ja,genau das war gemeint!:vik:


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

hi,
also wenn du schon erfahrener angler bist und mit einer feederrute umgehen kannst dann würde ich die von dir angedachte  nicht kaufen.

schon mal darüber nachgedacht eine etwas hochwertigere rute gebraucht bei 321- deins zu ersteigern?

O.K. versandkosten bei steckruten können hoch sein, aber wenn der gesamtpreis stimmt, was solls.

ich habe zum beispiel eine cherrywood feeder 4,5m  für 51€ gesteigert, incl versand, und das vor 6 oder 7 jahren wo die noch richtig aktuell war.

ich kaufe auch rollen nur noch gebraucht und gebe max 25€ für eine aus.
ich kaufe aber bestimmt keinen müll, mit ein bisschen gedult kommt die ein oder andere hochwertige ( die vielbeschriebene rote von spro oder mal ne gute aus skandinavien oder japan ) und man hat glück.

meistens, oder sagen wir mal oft, ist bei einer feederute auch eine rolle mit dabei , die bei nichtgefallen weiterverkauft werden kann und den preis für die rute nochmals drückt.

also denk mal darüber nach, und die saison zum " richtigen " feedern beginnt sowiso erst an karfreitag ( jedenfalls bei mir ), bis dahin ist wirklich noch zeit eine gute rute günstig zu ersteigern.

 gruss ich


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

OK Leute ich habe mir nochmal eure Antworten durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich denke nach ob ich mir wirklich diese Rute hier holen soll 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

Ich will nachfragen ob die villeicht noch ein Modell in der Länge 3,60 haben. Was denkt ihr könnte ich mir villeicht auch das Modell in 3,90 holen ? ich hätte dann mit der in der Weser geangelt und villeicht am See. Ich hätte dann villeicht auch Gewichte von 120-130 benutzt denkt ihr das wäre ein Problem für die Rute ?? 

Was denkt ihr würde es Probleme gähben wenn ich mir die Rute in 3,90 holen würde ?( eure Meinung)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Ich nochmal ....
Mach dir wegen den 30 cm mehr keine Gedanken, das passt schon :m Grade in großen Flüßen mit mittlerer bis starker Strömung gilt : Je länger, desto besser, richtig steil stellen, dann hast du weniger Schnur im Wasser und die Bissanzeige ist deutlich besser!!
Nimm die Sänger ruhig in 390cm, ich garantiere dir, für das Geld bekommst du nichts besseres, wahrscheinlich nicht mal gebraucht !!:q:q
Ich habe damit 150 Gramm Körbe plus Futter gnadenlos rausgeballert, das Teil macht wirklich fast alles mit und im Drill kriegst du die 100% nicht kaputt, außer du drillst ein Schubschiff oder ein Sportboot!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten !
ihr habt mich von einer schlechten Entscheidung abgehalten. Ich werde mir die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder kaufen :m Ich frage nach wenn die das 3,60 Modell haben hole ich mir das wenn nicht dann hole ich mir das 3,90 Modell. Habe grade nachgeguckt eien 3,90 Rute ist schon ok habe zuhasue eine alte ist inordnung, ich freue mich schon die Rute auszuprobieren :vik: 
*DANKE NOCHMAL*:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Aber gerne doch !!!|wavey:|wavey:#6#6


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mayo (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

ok, komme wohl etwas spät ;-)

Mit der Sänger in 3,90 kannste wirklich nichts flasch machen. ist ein gutes teil.
jetzt nicht um dich zu verunsicher, aber muss es an der weser so ein WG sein?
Dachte da kommste mit 100 gr dicke hin...
wurscht - die sänger hat 0-150 also völlig im rahmen ;-)

viel spass


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Diese Rute ist sicher die bessere Wahl!#6

Fall Du (im Auto, oder unter Bäumen) nicht um die letzten Zentimeter kämpfen muß, würde ich Dir auf unbedingt zum 3,90er Modell raten!

Auch wenn Du die Länge normalerweise nicht brauchst:
Auf freier Strecke stört sie nicht, aber ab und zu macht sie den Unterschied...
Schön, wenn man sie dann hat!:q

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum Feederruten so lang sind...
30cm mehr machen, bei der Handlichkeit, das Kraut nicht mehr fett, bringen aber einige Vorteile mir sich:

Vor allem bessere Wurfeigenschaften und den
geringeren Strömungsdruck.
:mU.U. kannst Du deswegen mit leichteren Körben und feineren Spitzen fischen.

Mit der 3,90er Variante also bist Du sicher gut bedient!

Und noch eines solltest Du bedenken:

Askari hat einen sehr zweifelhaften Ruf...#d
Ich selbst habe dazu keinerlei eigene Erfahrungen, aber es wird viel über den Laden diskutiert...

Eine gewisse Vorsicht ist deswegen sicher kein Fehler:

Wenn sie im Internet schreiben, daß ein Artikel nicht lieferbar ist, dann würde ich das ganz einfach mal so hinnehmen.
Auch wenn mir irgend jemand dort etwas anderes verspricht.

:mWäre doch ärgerlich, wenn Du zum Saisonende hier darüber diskutiertst, ob die Rute noch mal lieferbar sein wird...

Petri Heil,
wünscht der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Ich spinne deinen Faden mal etwas weiter in Richtung Zukunft.

Du willst *eine* Feederrute für den großen Fluss, den kleineren Fluss, den See und so weiter und so fort!? Diese universelle Rute gibts leider nicht. Wenn du Spass daran hast, wovon ich beinahe zwingend ausgehe, dann richte dich schon mal auf weitere Einkäufe ein, denn der Suchtfaktor ist imens!

Für den Wurfgewichtsbereich von 1 - 150 gr. zähle ich bei mir alleine 10 Ruten mit Zitterspitzen und 3 mit Gewindespitzenring für Schwingspitze & Co.; ein Ende ist nicht absehbar, der Wald wächst kontinuierlich weiter.

Du hast dir mit dem Feedern und allen irgendwie verwandten Angelarten ein dankbares Betätigungsfeld gesucht, das dich ein Anglerleben lang voll und ganz ausfüllen kann. Glückwunsch zur guten Entscheidung!


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Diese Rute ist sicher die bessere Wahl!#6
> 
> Fall Du (im Auto, oder unter Bäumen) nicht um die letzten Zentimeter kämpfen muß, würde ich Dir auf unbedingt zum 3,90er Modell raten!
> 
> ...



Ich werde meistens mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein ( bin noch 16) das mit den Bäumen weiß ich nicht, im See werde ich villeicht bisschen Probleme haben aber an der Weser wird das schon klappen.

Und alles das was ihr mir gesagt habt habe ich mir zu herzen genommen, und ich gähbe lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld aus aber dafür habe ich was gutes #6

Nur noch was das über Askari, das viele Diskussionen dadrüber laufen weiß ich, aber wie so ?  ich finde den Laden top. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem laden und bin voll zufrieden, das heißt mir gefällt er !! ( und ich habe sogar eien Methode mir die Versandkosten und das Sperrgut zu sparen :vik


----------



## Mayo (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

da hast du eindeutig recht!
Askari ist nicht gleich askari!

Hier im Ruhrgebiet (sprich Langenfeld und Duisburg) da haste nur Pfeiffen in den Läden. Haben wohl mal eine Einzelhandelsausbildung gemacht aber vom angeln keine Ahnung. und die Regale sind meist leer.

Bei dir in Norden ist das schon anders. Ein freund von mir ist da auch total begeistert von Askari.

Also viel erfolg beim Feedern...


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Danke !!


----------



## sam1000-0 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich spinne deinen Faden mal etwas weiter in Richtung Zukunft.
> 
> Du willst *eine* Feederrute für den großen Fluss, den kleineren Fluss, den See und so weiter und so fort!? Diese universelle Rute gibts leider nicht. Wenn du Spass daran hast, wovon ich beinahe zwingend ausgehe, dann richte dich schon mal auf weitere Einkäufe ein, denn der Suchtfaktor ist imens


 
Das ist richtig,ich bin jetzt bei der 4-ten Feederrute und damit bin ich gut bedient für´s jede Gewässer.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Soo ich bins nochmal, 
mir ging grade eine Frage durch den Kopf. Also wenn ich meine neue Feederrute habe will ich mal an einer Stelle angeln wo ziemlich starke Strömung ist ( dort sind auch viele Buhnenfelder) ABER wo soll ich angeln soll ich direkt in der Strömung angeln oder lieber im Buhnenfeld, oder an der Grenze vom buhnenfeld und der Strömung wo die Strömungskante ist ?? Könnt ihr mir villeicht ein paar Tipps gäben ? wäre echt nett von euch. Z.B. wenn ich an der Weser angel, wie oben beschrieben wo würdet ihr angeln. Ich meine jetzt nicht irgend was von wegen Futter Mischung und so einfach nur an welcher Stelle.


----------



## sam1000-0 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Kommt drauf an auf was du fangen willst


----------



## Obi Wan (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Andal gebe dir recht um überall zu feedern gibt es nicht nur eine rute bin mitlerweile auch schon auf ein paar ruten gekommen meine neuste errungenschaft ne drennen big feeder und auch da muß ich nem vorredner recht geben wenn man so einigermaßen weiß was man möchte ist 123 nicht übel und man kann so manchen schnapp machen!!!
Zu der sängerrute kann ich nicht viel sagen nur so viel war gestern auf messe und da war ein messeangebot von shimano ne alivio havey für 50 euro ne super rute !!!!
gruß dirk


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an auf was du fangen willst




Ich will fette Brassen :q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> (...)  wenn man so einigermaßen weiß was man möchte ist 123 nicht übel und man kann so manchen schnapp machen!!!


Sinn hier verstehen ich nicht kann.
Satz erklären Du kannst???

Und Satzzeichen und Absätze kostenlos sind.
Aber lesen einfacher machen.


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

:vik: ebay evtl. nicht verkehrt er meint. 
wenn genau du weisst was wollen du.:vik:
#6:g#6:q:q:q


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Und kann mir nimand meien Frage beantworten ?


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Einfach ausprobieren, heute beissen sie hier und morgen da ...


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*



°^°anatol°^° schrieb:


> Und kann mir nimand meien Frage beantworten ?


Im Buhnenfeld bis zur Strömungskannte.
Manchmal stehen die Brassen auch an der Buhnenbasis.Da kann man sie mit einer Bolo sehr gut befischen.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Ok ich habe mir ein paar Buhnen ausgesucht, die werde ich dann mal versuchen zu befisschen. Heute hol ich meien neue Feederrute ab


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Sooo habe heute die Rute abgeholt. Sie ist einfach nur ein Traum *.*


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Sooo ich habe noch eine Frage |bla:

Ich habe jetzt ja meine neue Rute (Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder-Ruten) und ich habe ja drei Spitzen dazu bekommen aber ich weiß nicht so ganz genau wie ich die einsetzten soll. Meine Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 180gr, aber auf den Spitzen setht nur einmal 56g, 85g und 113g wie soll ich die einsetzten ? wenn ich z.B. mit 90g angeln will oder z.B. mit 40g 

Ist bestimmt ne dumme Frage aber bitte helft mir|wavey:


----------



## Tigersclaw (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die Feederrute gut als Einsteigerrute ?*

Ich mach das meist von der Strömung abhänig. (Indirekt ist das dann natürlich auch vom Bleigewicht bestimmt, da man ja dieses ja meist an die Strömung anpasst ist)
)
Im stillwasser die weicheste spitze.. 
bei mäßiger strömung die mittlere Spitze.. 
bei voller strömung die harte Spitze...

So mach ichs... aber hier sind ja einige Feeder"profis" die werden dir da sicher genaueres sagen


----------

